
No more cellphone minutes? AT&T expects data-only plans in two years - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/no-more-cellphone-minutes-att-expects-data-only-plans-in-two-years/
======
speg
Should have been here 4 years ago.

